

United Airlines bug bounty program – Earn miles for reporting bugs - rockdiesel
http://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/Contact/bugbounty.aspx

======
Someone
_" We utilize best practices and are confident that our systems are secure."_

Why, then, doesn't the link to _" join the MileagePlus program"_
([http://www.united.com/web/en-
US/apps/account/enroll.aspx](http://www.united.com/web/en-
US/apps/account/enroll.aspx)) use https?

------
robk
Funny they pay out in miles. On the positive side I'm impressed a legacy air
carrier is this forward thinking.

